# Why does my flash make my pics blurry?



## amandamartin

I bought an SB flash for my Nikon D90, to use when doing on location and wedding shoots a couple of years ago.  I used it on a couple of weddings, but have just kept it sitting for a while, because it seemed to make some shots verrrrrrryyyy blurry.  I did use a mounting for it, and it wasn't directly on the camera.  Is it causing camera shake?  What can I do to avoid this from happening, because I could really stand to use the flash!


----------



## SCraig

It is slowing your shutter speed to 1/60 second which is probably causing you to induce some camera shake into the photographs.  The flash in and of itself does not induce shake or anything else, it is just a light.


----------



## 480sparky

It's probably not the flash that's causing the blur, it's the ambient light.  If you're shooting slower shutter speeds, like 1/30 and lower, I'd say it's the ambient-light portion of the exposure that's blurry.

However, seeing an example, with exif data, would help us tremendously.


----------



## amandamartin

Well, my thought was the weight of it may have been adding extra weight.  I have usually shot in APM, so I guess if I go fully manual and take a little more heed to the shutter, that will solve the problem.  Thanks, guys!


----------



## amandamartin

LOL, I just noticed that I was completely redundant there.  I guess that is what happens when you have two kids screaming "mom, can I have," at the same time you're typing.  What I meant was that the added weight was fueling the camera shake.  I am really not an idiot.  I promise! Haha.


----------



## christopher walrath

Two things can cause camera blurry images.  Subject moving too much (need a faster shutter speed).  Camera moving too much (faster shutter speed and/or stability).  If you were shooting in auto or P mode your camera may have been dropping your shutter speed to low.  If the sync speed is at 1/60 and you are shooting with a very long focal length (well, more than 60mm), this could have been a contributing factor as well.


----------



## cgipson1

Please post examples with exif data....


----------



## amandamartin

cgipson1 said:


> Please post examples with exif data....



I certainly would be happy to post if I still had these images!  Like I said, I have just had the flash sitting around for two years, not in use because of the blur issue, so those images are long gone. I only save files for a year.


----------



## Mach0

amandamartin said:
			
		

> I certainly would be happy to post if I still had these images!  Like I said, I have just had the flash sitting around for two years, not in use because of the blur issue, so those images are long gone. I only save files for a year.



What flash do you have sitting around ?


----------



## 480sparky

Well, grab your camera, take a shot, and post it!


----------



## o hey tyler

u r doin' it rong


----------



## Mach0

480sparky said:
			
		

> Well, grab your camera, take a shot, and post it!



Or just sell the flash...... Lol


----------



## mjhoward

I get the feeling you shouldn't be shooting weddings.


----------



## Robin Usagani

it makes your picture blurry because you dont know how to use the flash or the camera :lmao:


----------



## Mach0

Well if you have an sb800, 900, 28, or 80dx, I'll take it and pay for shipping lol.


----------



## amandamartin

Ok, obviously I do know how to use the camera.  What is with people on here?  I swear, every since I have been posting here, I feel like nothing goes on around here except for a contest between who has the biggest balls.  I get nothing but insulted.  I have been doing this a long time, and am not an idiot.  I have owned my own studio and business since 2005.  I am just typically a natural light photographer.  I do just fine with weddings, thank you.


----------



## Overread

As said above the use of flash should not result in blurry photos on its own. However in order to say what is wrong with your shots we need to see the photos and know the settings you used for them. Without that info we really can't suggest more than that you head back to the books and the basics and re-read and re-learn the basics of flash photography. 

If you can take a series of photos now using the flash which can display the problem again (and if you still don't know the answer after reviewing them) then you can post them up - give us the shooting details (mode used, aperture, shutter speed, ISO) - then we can give you more direct feedback on what is exactly going on in the photos.


----------



## Mach0

Mach0 said:
			
		

> Well if you have an sb800, 900, 28, or 80dx, I'll take it and pay for shipping lol.



X2 lol


----------



## Robin Usagani

Probably because she shoots with aperture priority so it is setting the exposure to ambient.


----------



## Mach0

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Probably because she shoots with aperture priority so it is setting the exposure to ambient.



Sometimes, I somehow move the switch and I can tell I made a mistake when that shutter drags. Shot wasted.... I FAIL


----------



## amandamartin

Basically, I just wanted to know if the weight of the god forsaken thing was causing extra camera shake and affecting it.  My question was answered.  Thanks for the advice to those of you who offered it in a polite way and didn't treat me like I am just one of those people with an over-priced camera (cause those people are my pet peeve, too).


----------



## Mach0

amandamartin said:
			
		

> Basically, I just wanted to know if the weight of the god forsaken thing was causing extra camera shake and affecting it.  My question was answered.  Thanks for the advice to those of you who offered it in a polite way and didn't treat me like I am just one of those people with an over-priced camera (cause those people are my pet peeve, too).



No. As was mentioned, if the shutter speed is too slow then your image can be blurry if hand held.


----------



## Overread

amandamartin said:


> Basically, I just wanted to know if the weight of the god forsaken thing was causing extra camera shake and affecting it.  My question was answered.  Thanks for the advice to those of you who offered it in a polite way and didn't treat me like I am just one of those people with an over-priced camera (cause those people are my pet peeve, too).



For the average person the weight of a flash on the camera shouldn't cause increased shake from handholding, provided that the pose whilst holding is solid and using the typical lenses present in wedding photography or portrait work. 

Again, however, if you want a solution to the problem you encountered well need more info - we can make guesses and suggestions, but it will all be rather random and hit and miss without examples or at least a run through of the method and settings you use to shoot with.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Sorry I sounded mean. My bad.  It is just that it sounded like you blamed the equpment rather than asking how to use the flash.


----------



## amandamartin

Well, I wasn't really blaming the equipment, but I was curious that if it was causing shake, what could I do differently.  Shutter.  Duh.  I knew that.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Tagged.


----------



## amandamartin

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Tagged.



LOL. Huh?


----------



## Robin Usagani

the scenario is probably like this, the room was a little dark.  You turn the flash on while you are on aperture priority.  It is still metering the ambient without counting the flash.  It is probably setting the shutter to a ridiculously low shutter speed to keep your exposure to +- 0.  What you want is to use manual setting.  Keep the shutter to around 1/60 - 1/200 depending on the lens you have.  Adjust ISO and aperture accordingly.  It is hard to explain.  Either you get it, or you dont.


----------



## amandamartin

Yes, I definitely understand shutter speed.  I will play around with it a little bit tomorrow and see what I get.  I will post the results


----------



## Robin Usagani

its not only about shutter speed.  I could take a picture with 10 second shutter speed and get super sharp picture if I want.


----------



## amandamartin

Well, I could too if I wanted to use a tripod or if I had super steady hands, which I do not.


----------



## mjhoward

Why do you refuse to post a sample pic of your problem?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

o hey tyler said:


> u r doin' it rong





mjhoward said:


> I get the feeling you shouldn't be shooting weddings.


----------



## Robin Usagani

amandamartin said:


> Well, I could too if I wanted to use a tripod or if I had super steady hands, which I do not.



let me rephrase it.. I could take a sharp picture with 10 second shutter hand held while jumping up and down with flash.


----------



## Dao

amandamartin said:


> Well, I could too if I wanted to use a tripod or if I had super steady hands, which I do not.



It seems like you may not quite understand.  Correct me if I am wrong.  

I believe in your situation, there are 2 exposures.   Flash exposure and the background/ambient exposure.   

If your photo show only  the flash exposure. it should be pretty sharp (assuming focus correctly). The subject should not show motion blur nor blur caused by camera shake.  (i.e. a photo of a water drop hitting a water surface).   If you take a photo which show both ambient and flash exposure, camera shutter speed may affect the sharpness of the photo.


You may want to search a term "Drag the Shutter" or "Shutter dragging".  That should give you some idea.


----------



## amandamartin

mjhoward said:


> Why do you refuse to post a sample pic of your problem?


Why don't you read the previous post where I answered someone who wasn't being a jerk and said that I would post one tomorrow?


----------



## Dao

This site has some good information on flash photography.  Take a look.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/2-flash-ambient-light/


----------



## amandamartin

Oh, you can be Condescending Wonka, can you? You know what?  What makes you so special, eh?  I am sorry you have such a  small penis/your father hates you, etc., and you have to prey on others  who asked you A SIMPLE QUESTION and treat them like they don't  know how to use a camera.  This is not a balls contest, brother.  Get  over yourself!  I make a good living doing what I do.  I doubt I would  be booking the way I do if I was just some schmuck with an overpriced  camera.  I  may not know everything, but no one does in this field.   That's why I like what I do.  I learn something new every day, as I have  every day for the last eight years, which is how long I have been doing  this at 40+ hours a week.  Just because I don't use a freaking SB flash  that much does not make me an idiot.  I prefer to use a monolight, if I  am using anything other than ambient lighting.  So take your crappy  attitude and your (apparent) low self-esteem and go prey on someone  else!


----------



## Robin Usagani




----------



## amandamartin

I'm really sorry that I joined this community now.  I thought it would be a place for tips from other people in the field, but I think that you all have proved to be nothing but a bunch of callous, immature, self-riteous haters.  I mean, really? Grow up. My husband, who has been doing this for 16 years wasn't even totally sure if there wasn't a camera shake problem.  It's a valid question, and just because you know the answer, doesn't make you Mr. Friggen Photography.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

amandamartin said:


> I'm really sorry that I joined this community now.  I thought it would be a place for tips from other people in the field, but I think that you all have proved to be nothing but a bunch of callous, immature, self-riteous haters.  I mean, really? Grow up. My husband, who has been doing this for 16 years wasn't even totally sure if there wasn't a camera shake problem.  It's a valid question, and just because you know the answer, doesn't make you Mr. Friggen Photography.



Amanda, calm down, doll. I think the guys are just jerking your chain. I don't think anyone is out to belittle you or imply that you don't know how to use your equipment.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Amanda.. come on.  Here are the 3 threads you have started:

1. question about wedding contract
2. first time shooting in raw
3. why does my flash make my pics blurry

Be humble.. especially when you are new.  It is hard to take you seriously when you start threads like those 3.  If you really do book a lot of clients... good for you.


----------



## 480sparky

amandamartin said:


> I'm really sorry that I joined this community now.  I thought it would be a place for tips from other people in the field, but I think that you all have proved to be nothing but a bunch of callous, immature, self-riteous haters.  I mean, really? Grow up. My husband, who has been doing this for 16 years wasn't even totally sure if there wasn't a camera shake problem.  It's a valid question, and just because you know the answer, doesn't make you Mr. Friggen Photography.



Calm down, take a deep breath, count to twenty, and repeat 10 times: "It's only an internet forum!".


----------



## rexbobcat

People are just frustrated because there is a difference between knowing everything and knowing what you probably should know. 

But honestly I'm confused how you can even effectively operate a monolight when you blame your speedlight issues on the flash instead of lack of skill.

I mean...it's the EXACT same concept.


----------



## amandamartin

My MAJOR pet peeve is people insulting my intelligence on ANY level.  For one, it's just absolutely not necessary.  And I am not new.  Again, been at it full time for eight years.  Granted, several of those years were spent working for other people, I have paid my dues and learned a lot.  My husband is usually the tech brains behind our operation, while I am the creative end.  I have relied on him way too much for this in the past, and am trying to spread my wings and figure it all out on my own.  That doesn't mean that I can't take amazing photos with great exposure.  I don't think it is a bad thing that I want to build on the foundations that I already have.  I am sure you all don't know everything little thing there is to know, either.  No one does.  I just think that some people here are being tacky.  It's just rude and uncalled for.


----------



## Robin Usagani

amanda.. post on any forum, you will get the same thing.. guarantee... especially if you keep telling people you have been shooting for 8 years, still not sure how to use a flash, just now shoot with RAW, and shoot professionally!


----------



## rexbobcat

We aren't insulting your intelligence by the way. Well, I'm not. I'm just questioning your skill, ability, and knowledge as a photographer.

And I'm not trying to insult you with this statement...but...just because people pay you does not mean that you can take amazing photos with proper exposure on the same token.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## prodigy2k7

stop arguing and learn what you need to know


----------



## amandamartin

Well, I do take amazing photographs with great exposure.  I may have a crappy lens and not be great with working with a flash.  I may have been terrified of shooting in RAW for a long time because I had no one to teach me how to edit them that way.  That doesn't mean I don't use a light meter religiously (and don't always have to, because I KNOW how to do set my camera), or that I don't have an eye for it.  I have trained people on composition, for chrissake.  But, ya know what?  You all don't know me.  You don't know how proud of myself that I am.  You don't know how much awesome feedback i have gotten from others in my field that do know me.  If I didn't constantly have people telling me what a good job I do, I wouldn't still be doing it.  This is the one thing in my life that I AM good at.  I may not know all the technical stuff verbatium, but I get better with every shoot.  I learn more every day.  I didn't go to school for this.  Everything I know has either been learned by shadowing someone or by self-teaching.  Needless to say, there is just absolutely no reason for you to belittle someone just because you know something that they don't.


----------



## prodigy2k7

why you all defensive? They are only stating the truth and information that you need to know and pretend to know.


----------



## camz

OP members here are usually pretty helpful.  You haven't posted any samples so it's really tough to move on.  Also, this is a problem from two years ago that you've never figured out? 


In the wedding industry, if you can't work your flash well man oh man I don't know what to tell you especially if you've been in the business for 8 years.  I prefer natural light myself but how in the world do you function at receptions?


----------



## 480sparky

How 


about



a


sample



photo


so


we


can


see


what


the


issue


is


and


can


make


recommendations


on 


how


to 


solve


it


?


----------



## prodigy2k7

^lol


----------



## mjhoward

The thing is, most people here arn't being rude.  If an electrician came out to my house and was unfamiliar with electricity, which is just as fundamental to an electrician as light is to a photographer, then I would have to question whether or not they should be charging for their work.

I'm not going to speculate on what your "issue" is until I see a sample photo, but I can pretty much guarantee that it is something basic.


----------



## 480sparky

mjhoward said:


> The thing is, most people here arn't being rude.  If an electrician came out to my house and was unfamiliar with electricity, which is just as fundamental to an electrician as light is to a photographer, then I would have to question whether or not they should be charging for their work.
> 
> I'm not going to speculate on what your "issue" is until I see a sample photo, but I can pretty much guarantee that it is something basic.



Hey now!  I resemble that remark!


----------



## amandamartin

I
dont
have 
any
pics
of
the
issue
to
post
and
i
am
not
going
outside
to
take
a
pic
at
11
pm.

And as aformentioned, I don't typically shoot with flash.  It's natural light only.  That doesn't make me lesser of a photographer.


----------



## rexbobcat

We never said it did, but most who use natural light choose to use it but they have the skill/knowledge to use flash if they need it. 

It doesn't make you a lesser photographer but it does make you less versatile, which is not good in wedding photography.


----------



## amandamartin

Well, weddings are not my bread and butter.  Families, children and seniors are.  And most of what I do is outdoor.  I do some studio work (secretively), as I am still under a noncompete agreement with a previous photography studio that I worked for.


----------



## amandamartin

rexbobcat said:


> We never said it did, but most who use natural light choose to use it but they have the skill/knowledge to use flash if they need it.
> 
> It doesn't make you a lesser photographer but it does make you less versatile, which is not good in wedding photography.



While YOU may have never said that, I think others insinuated it.  Hence my annoyance.


----------



## Robin Usagani

amandamartin said:


> Well,* I do take amazing photographs *with great exposure.  I may have a crappy lens and not be great with working with a flash.  I may have been terrified of shooting in RAW for a long time because I had no one to teach me how to edit them that way.  That doesn't mean I don't use a light meter religiously (and don't always have to, because I KNOW how to do set my camera), or that I don't have an eye for it.  I have trained people on composition, for chrissake.  But, ya know what?  You all don't know me.  You don't know how proud of myself that I am.  You don't know how much awesome feedback i have gotten from others in my field that do know me.  If I didn't constantly have people telling me what a good job I do, I wouldn't still be doing it.  This is the one thing in my life that I AM good at.  I may not know all the technical stuff verbatium, but I get better with every shoot.  I learn more every day.  I didn't go to school for this.  Everything I know has either been learned by shadowing someone or by self-teaching.  Needless to say, there is just absolutely no reason for you to belittle someone just because you know something that they don't.



Just a little advice... dont use "amazing" to describe your own work.  Reserve that word for someone else when they compliment your work.


----------



## amandamartin

Schwettylens said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,* I do take amazing photographs *with great exposure.  I may have a crappy lens and not be great with working with a flash.  I may have been terrified of shooting in RAW for a long time because I had no one to teach me how to edit them that way.  That doesn't mean I don't use a light meter religiously (and don't always have to, because I KNOW how to do set my camera), or that I don't have an eye for it.  I have trained people on composition, for chrissake.  But, ya know what?  You all don't know me.  You don't know how proud of myself that I am.  You don't know how much awesome feedback i have gotten from others in my field that do know me.  If I didn't constantly have people telling me what a good job I do, I wouldn't still be doing it.  This is the one thing in my life that I AM good at.  I may not know all the technical stuff verbatium, but I get better with every shoot.  I learn more every day.  I didn't go to school for this.  Everything I know has either been learned by shadowing someone or by self-teaching.  Needless to say, there is just absolutely no reason for you to belittle someone just because you know something that they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little advice... dont use "amazing" to describe your own work.  Reserve that word for someone else when they compliment your work.
Click to expand...


Not a thing wrong with confidence.  I think it's amazing....and so do my clients.  If you'd rather me choose another adjective, I could?  How about extraordinary?  Rendonkulously awesome?


----------



## camz

amandamartin said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,* I do take amazing photographs *with great exposure.  I may have a crappy lens and not be great with working with a flash.  I may have been terrified of shooting in RAW for a long time because I had no one to teach me how to edit them that way.  That doesn't mean I don't use a light meter religiously (and don't always have to, because I KNOW how to do set my camera), or that I don't have an eye for it.  I have trained people on composition, for chrissake.  But, ya know what?  You all don't know me.  You don't know how proud of myself that I am.  You don't know how much awesome feedback i have gotten from others in my field that do know me.  If I didn't constantly have people telling me what a good job I do, I wouldn't still be doing it.  This is the one thing in my life that I AM good at.  I may not know all the technical stuff verbatium, but I get better with every shoot.  I learn more every day.  I didn't go to school for this.  Everything I know has either been learned by shadowing someone or by self-teaching.  Needless to say, there is just absolutely no reason for you to belittle someone just because you know something that they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little advice... dont use "amazing" to describe your own work.  Reserve that word for someone else when they compliment your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a thing wrong with confidence.  I think it's amazing....and so do my clients.  If you'd rather me choose another adjective, I could? * How about extraordinary*?  *Rendonkulously awesome*?
Click to expand...


Wow, now I gotta see your work.  I will be waiting for some sample pictures as you say you were going to be posting tomorrow!


----------



## camz

*subscribed*


----------



## amandamartin

Ok, sure.  I would love to see you all's work as well.  I am sure there are lots of them taken at a downward angle, from your high horses


----------



## Robin Usagani

amandamartin said:


> Ok, sure.  I would love to see you all's work as well.  I am sure there are lots of them taken at a downward angle, from your high horses



downward angle is perfect for larger bride


----------



## camz

Schwettylens said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sure.  I would love to see you all's work as well.  I am sure there are lots of them taken at a downward angle, from your high horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> downward angle is perfect for larger bride
Click to expand...


Oh...so you do use a horse?


----------



## Robin Usagani

camz said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sure.  I would love to see you all's work as well.  I am sure there are lots of them taken at a downward angle, from your high horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> downward angle is perfect for larger bride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...so you do use a horse?
Click to expand...


I'm Chong Wang


----------



## KmH

amandamartin said:


> Why does my flash make my pics blurry? !


It can't make your photos blurry.

The duration of the flash of light at full power is about 1/1000 of a second. At less than full power a speedlight delivers a flash duration that is even shorter, as short as 1/40,000 of a second at low power settings. Though at low power settings ambient light can dominate strobed light (flash).

What likely happened is you relied on the camera and flash being in control while not being familiar with the complexities of using TTL flash. As someone else mentioned, there was likely not enough flash, and to slow a shutter speed for the ambient light in the scene and that is what allowed motion blur to be recorded in the photo.

When strobed light (flash) is used, ambient light exposure and strobed light exposure can be controlled independently with a single shutter release. Shutter speed controls the ambient light exposure and lens aperture + the speedlight power setting controls the strobed light exposure.

That's why most professional (expert) retail shooters use strobed light whenever possible (maximum control of the light).


----------



## amandamartin

KmH said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my flash make my pics blurry? !
> 
> 
> 
> It can't make your photos blurry.
> 
> The duration of the flash of light at full power is about 1/1000 of a second. At less than full power a speedlight delivers a flash duration that is even shorter, as short as 1/40,000 of a second at low power settings. Though at low power settings ambient light can dominate strobed light (flash).
> 
> What likely happened is you relied on the camera and flash being in control while not being familiar with the complexities of using TTL flash. As someone else mentioned, there was likely not enough flash, and to slow a shutter speed for the ambient light in the scene and thatis what allowed motion blur to be recorded in the photo.
> 
> When strobed light (flash) is used, ambient light exposure and strobed light exposure can be controlled independently with a single shutter release. Shutter speed controls the ambient light exposure and lens aperture + the speedlight power setting controls the strobed light exposure.
> 
> That's why most professional (expert) retail shooters use strobed light whenever possible (maximum control of the light).
Click to expand...


Thank you for a non-judgmental answer.


----------



## Chris R

amandamartin said:


> Not a thing wrong with confidence.  I think it's amazing....and so do my clients.  If you'd rather me choose another adjective, I could?  How about extraordinary?  Rendonkulously awesome?



Could you link to some of your work? I'm not here to "judge" you I'm just curious what rendonkulously awesome work looks like.


----------



## amandamartin

Sure, I can upload some now.  For the record, it's not redokulously awesome, as in, it should be hanging in a gallery, but I feel it's pretty great for my clientel, which is primarily families and children.


----------



## Chris R

Please do... The suspense is killing me over here.


----------



## amandamartin

Both were shot f/7, 400 ISO, and 1/60  

These are both from the same session.  Now go ahead and rip me a new butthole about how terrrrrrriiiibbbbbllllllleeeee they are, guys.  I know you can't wait.


----------



## Chris R

I really hope you "see the light" here. A lot of people may come off as judgmental on this forum but for the most part they are correct in the things they say. There are some very talented photographers in this thread providing you with a ton of great advice - Just look past their egos, look past your own ego, and spend a few minutes considering what has been said to you. Think of this forum as providing "tough love" and hopefully you'll realize the "negative" things people have said to you are for your own good.

The problem here is that you are refusing to acknowledge your flaws as a photographer. It all started when you took offense to Schettylens' comment: "it makes your picture blurry because you dont know how to use the flash or the camera" He's not being mean, he's stating a fact. If you knew how to use your camera and your flash you would not have this issue. Do you not see that statement as factual? Responding with "Ok, obviously I do know how to use the camera." makes you sound more arrogant than anyone else in this thread because, again, you do not know how to use your camera or else you would not have this issue.

I hope you see here that we're all just trying to help you improve but you first must admit to yourself that you need help. Just because you've run a photography studio for X amount of years and have plenty of clients doesn't mean you are an expert photographer. Just because Bud is the #1 selling beer in America doesn't mean they have the perfect brewing technique... Get it? If not, I strongly suggest you logout and forget about us.


----------



## amandamartin

My issue isnt with criticism. Obviously I want to learn more and I want to improve. Its the people here's approach. You dont make a judgement call and tell them they have no business shooting anything just because they have had some issues with an SB flash. Just because I hadnt used that flash a lot does not mean I dont know how to use my camera. I am not out here shooting in auto, like 90% of the 'photographers' in my town are. 

I am sorry, but when someone cant give me criticism nicely, yeah I am going to get pissed and I am going to defend myself the best way I can. In this instance, the only way that I could do that was to be a cocky a'hole right back.

If you are nice and pleasant with me, I will be with you. I am one of the most laid back people you will ever meet, until I feel insulted. 

I enjoy this forum for the most part. I have gotten a lot of tips from it that I am excites to put to use. However, this thread was just rediculous on so many levels. There are people who post on here and show their work and some of it is down right atrocious, but I would never say that to them just because my skill level is above theirs. We are in a field that is ever changing and there is always something new to learn. 

Again, I reitterate the fact that I am not the jerk here. If you see it that way, you're clearly not a very good judge of character.


----------



## amandamartin

And its not that I cant admit my faults cause I will admit them all day. I know what my strong points are and I also k ow where I need improvement. 

I took the comment about not knowing how to work the flash or the camera as 'hey, youre a dumbass.' I admit that I may not be able to work the flash with the camera very well, but I do know how to work the camera. 

That statement offended me because I felt like I was being put in the category witg the soccer moms who have a fancy camera and call themselves a photographer, because they are what annoy me most. I have lost out on gigs because those people will give them everything on cd for $50 and they are ****ty, over enhanced crap.


----------



## Chris R

amandamartin said:


> I am not out here shooting in auto, like 90% of the 'photographers' in my town are.



Do you see how this statement is essentially you doing the exact same thing to others as they are doing to you? You're judging people because of the way they use their equipment the same way people are judging you here.

I'm not trying to be negative here but the photos you posted are not of my personal standard to be considered "professional." Again, I'm sorry if you take offense to that but it's just how it is. Moms may not be able to tell the difference between a decent photo and a great one but the folks on here can and are going to tell you the truth.


----------



## gsgary

amandamartin said:
			
		

> My issue isnt with criticism. Obviously I want to learn more and I want to improve. Its the people here's approach. You dont make a judgement call and tell them they have no business shooting anything just because they have had some issues with an SB flash. Just because I hadnt used that flash a lot does not mean I dont know how to use my camera. I am not out here shooting in auto, like 90% of the 'photographers' in my town are.
> 
> I am sorry, but when someone cant give me criticism nicely, yeah I am going to get pissed and I am going to defend myself the best way I can. In this instance, the only way that I could do that was to be a cocky a'hole right back.
> 
> If you are nice and pleasant with me, I will be with you. I am one of the most laid back people you will ever meet, until I feel insulted.
> 
> I enjoy this forum for the most part. I have gotten a lot of tips from it that I am excites to put to use. However, this thread was just rediculous on so many levels. There are people who post on here and show their work and some of it is down right atrocious, but I would never say that to them just because my skill level is above theirs. We are in a field that is ever changing and there is always something new to learn.
> 
> Again, I reitterate the fact that I am not the jerk here. If you see it that way, you're clearly not a very good judge of character.



You are lucky i havn't joined the party most on here are a lot nicer than me, but im going to have a look when i get home so get ready cant see the shots on my phone


----------



## amandamartin

gsgary said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My issue isnt with criticism. Obviously I want to learn more and I want to improve. Its the people here's approach. You dont make a judgement call and tell them they have no business shooting anything just because they have had some issues with an SB flash. Just because I hadnt used that flash a lot does not mean I dont know how to use my camera. I am not out here shooting in auto, like 90% of the 'photographers' in my town are.
> 
> I am sorry, but when someone cant give me criticism nicely, yeah I am going to get pissed and I am going to defend myself the best way I can. In this instance, the only way that I could do that was to be a cocky a'hole right back.
> 
> If you are nice and pleasant with me, I will be with you. I am one of the most laid back people you will ever meet, until I feel insulted.
> 
> I enjoy this forum for the most part. I have gotten a lot of tips from it that I am excites to put to use. However, this thread was just rediculous on so many levels. There are people who post on here and show their work and some of it is down right atrocious, but I would never say that to them just because my skill level is above theirs. We are in a field that is ever changing and there is always something new to learn.
> 
> Again, I reitterate the fact that I am not the jerk here. If you see it that way, you're clearly not a very good judge of character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky i havn't joined the party most on here are a lot nicer than me, but im going to have a look when i get home so get ready cant see the shots on my phone
Click to expand...


Don't bother.  I won't be logging in to see your critique, you would be wasting your time.


----------



## gsgary

amandamartin said:
			
		

> Don't bother.  I won't be logging in to see your critique, you would be wasting your time.  I hope all of you *******s learn some courtesy.



When you learn photography and know how to take C+C we have had loads like you on here you wont be missed


----------



## tangerine

Could the first and second flash curtain setting be a possible cause for the blur pictures?


----------



## rokvi

gsgary said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My issue isnt with criticism. Obviously I want to learn more and I want to improve. Its the people here's approach. You dont make a judgement call and tell them they have no business shooting anything just because they have had some issues with an SB flash. Just because I hadnt used that flash a lot does not mean I dont know how to use my camera. I am not out here shooting in auto, like 90% of the 'photographers' in my town are.
> 
> I am sorry, but when someone cant give me criticism nicely, yeah I am going to get pissed and I am going to defend myself the best way I can. In this instance, the only way that I could do that was to be a cocky a'hole right back.
> 
> If you are nice and pleasant with me, I will be with you. I am one of the most laid back people you will ever meet, until I feel insulted.
> 
> I enjoy this forum for the most part. I have gotten a lot of tips from it that I am excites to put to use. However, this thread was just rediculous on so many levels. There are people who post on here and show their work and some of it is down right atrocious, but I would never say that to them just because my skill level is above theirs. We are in a field that is ever changing and there is always something new to learn.
> 
> Again, I reitterate the fact that I am not the jerk here. If you see it that way, you're clearly not a very good judge of character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky i havn't joined the party most on here are a lot nicer than me, but im going to have a look when i get home so get ready cant see the shots on my phone
Click to expand...


This was getting interesting, then you scared her away...


----------



## Robin Usagani

tangerine said:


> Could the first and second flash curtain setting be a possible cause for the blur pictures?


Ok.. You need to learn flash too LOL.


----------



## Robin Usagani

They are not horrible, but the setting you listed does not make sense. 





amandamartin said:


> View attachment 11892View attachment 11893Both were shot f/7, 400 ISO, and 1/60  These are both from the same session.  Now go ahead and rip me a new butthole about how terrrrrrriiiibbbbbllllllleeeee they are, guys.  I know you can't wait.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sorry. Something doesn't jive here.

In one thread she claims to be trying using RAW for the "first time".
In the next thread she says "I shoot everything in RAW."
Claims to have CS6, yet is looking for GIMP.
Claims the kit lens is all she has.


This is fascinating!


----------



## tangerine

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Ok.. You need to learn flash too LOL.



Yup I do. I'm still learning, hence a question. Perhaps your response could be to say whether the flash curtain does or doesn't affect, rather than a smart-a** statement.


----------



## Infidel

gsgary said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother.  I won't be logging in to see your critique, you would be wasting your time.  I hope all of you *******s learn some courtesy.
> 
> 
> 
> When you learn photography and know how to take C+C *we have had loads like you on here you wont be missed*
Click to expand...

What, is it wedding season in the northern hemisphere again?


----------



## pgriz

tangerine said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. You need to learn flash too LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I do. I'm still learning, hence a question. Perhaps your response could be to say whether the flash curtain does or doesn't affect, rather than a smart-a** statement.
Click to expand...


The only difference between first and second curtain settings is that at first-curtain setting (the default), the flash fires as soon as the curtain is fully open, and in the second-curtain setting the flash fires just before the shutter curtain starts to close.  However, blurry pics with flash happen because all flash exposures are really two exposures:  the ambient and the flash.  The ambient is controlled by the aperture and shutter duration (let's leave ISO out of the discussion for the time being), whereas the flash exposure is controlled lby the aperture and the flash power setting/distance.  Flash-only exposure is usually pretty sharp because the flash duration is very short (typically less than 1/10,000 sec).  When the shutter is left open long enough, then enough ambient light is seen to also contribute to the image.  If the shutter speed is slow enough, this will show up either as camera-motion blur or subject-motion blur, or both.  

The tricky thing about flash exposures, is that if you use the flash on camera, with the head pointed towards the subject, the eTTL algorithms usually give a decent exposure, but at the cost of having a harsh image due to the main light being direct flash.  To diminish the glare of direct flash, it is common to use three different strategies:  Bounce flash, or flash with large light diffusers, or off-camera flash with various diffusers/ligh modifiers.  However the camera's flash exposure algorithms generally don't work well under these circumstances, so many photographers go to manual flash power settings to control the exposures.  This works well in controlled or studio settings, but less so if you are moving around in a reception hall or a large space.  

Fill flash is another aspect of using flash with ambient light, but here, the flash contribution is usually intended to supplement the ambient, and to fill the shadows.  In general, this would mean lowering the flash power down to 2-3 stops less than you'd use for the situation, and then the light contribution to the highlights is minimal, but sufficient to put some light in the shadows.  Depending on what the photographer is trying to achieve, the relative contribution of ambient and flash is determined by the objective of the image maker.  Sometimes the goal is to "kill the sun", which means that the flash exposure needs to be strong enough to be 1-2 stops stronger than the ambient light under direct sunlight.  Other times, it is the equivalent of "light-painting" where the ambient is very low, and a long exposure is used to accumulate enough light, and one or more flash exposures are used to fill in the foreground which otherwise would be completely black.

Knowing how to use flash and how to combine it with the ambient light, is a mark of a photographer who knows his/her tools and trade.  In the end, it's all about knowing how to read light, and manipulate it to achieve your photographic vision.  When nature does not supply enough light in a given situation, it is up to the photographer to figure out how to supplement the light to get the correct image.  When someone does NOT know how to use supplemental light, it is a sign of at a minimum, a lack of understanding of an important aspect of photography.  Therefore, the people who are "natural-light" photographers and know how to use supplemental light, are well-versed in their trade, and use the "natural light" as a stylistic expression.  The more common use of the term, however, reveals a defensiveness due to lack of understanding and control of an important aspect of image-making, and is seen as such by other photographers who have no such limitation.

The true "natural light" photographers know how to select the best time of the day to get the most favorable light for their purposes, and how to supplement/modify it to achieve their vision.  When it is well done, supplemental light and ambient light blend together seamlessly so well that it is virtually impossible to tell that supplemental light or modifiers were used.  When one gets to this level of light control and mastery, then a photographer can call themselves a "natural light" photographer and everyone will agree.


----------



## Robin Usagani

tangerine said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. You need to learn flash too LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I do. I'm still learning, hence a question. Perhaps your response could be to say whether the flash curtain does or doesn't affect, rather than a smart-a** statement.
Click to expand...


Hence the LOL at the end.. a joke.


----------



## 12sndsgood

And you yelling back at them and using derogatory remarks just adds fuel to the flames.   All you have to do is simply ingore anyone that has a crappy responce and just reply to those that are trying to help you with the problem.  Most people who post things like that to get a reaction. responding to them in that way gives them what they want. Simply ignore them. be the professional person and concentrate on a solution to your problem and less on the small minded nitwits.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

Amanda, after re-reading this entire thread, I am sided that you are the one who needs the attitude check. All of the others were tossing light pun at you, and you fired back immediately with "eff you"s and "screw off"s. 

Secondly, your photography is far from amazing, and certainly not extraordinary. I'm not saying its not good, because it is. In fact, it's better than mine, in many ways. However, you are not even close to someone I would consider a stellar photographer. Humility is definitely not your strong suit.

Once you figure out how to take a joke and fire one back, these people might open up to you a bit more. However, if you keep acting the way you are, you will cause most to dread reading your posts.

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

12sndsgood said:


> And you yelling back at them and using derogatory remarks just adds fuel to the flames.   All you have to do is simply ingore anyone that has a crappy responce and just reply to those that are trying to help you with the problem.  Most people who post things like that to get a reaction. responding to them in that way gives them what they want. Simply ignore them. be the professional person and concentrate on a solution to your problem and less on the small minded nitwits.





amandamartin said:


> ...but I am a spiteful woman and always have to have the last word.


.


----------



## IByte

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Sorry. Something doesn't jive here.
> 
> In one thread she claims to be trying using RAW for the "first time".
> In the next thread she says "I shoot everything in RAW."
> Claims to have CS6, yet is looking for GIMP.
> Claims the kit lens is all she has.
> 
> This is fascinating!



Holy blurry pictures Bitter!  Greatest TPF detective on the forum lol


----------



## o hey tyler

How did I miss the fact that this blew up? 

Sad panda is sad.


----------



## mjhoward

I wonder what her new account name will be when she acts like she ditched TPF but signs up as someone else.


----------



## Infidel

It won't be hard to figure out....75 posts in barely over 2 days. Let's face it; we've been trolled.


----------



## sm4him

o hey tyler said:


> How did I miss the fact that this blew up?
> 
> Sad panda is sad.



I know! I even KNEW this was gonna blow up...but it didn't happen until way, waaayyy past my bedtime.

I always miss the really great drama threads...and now I think the popcorn's all gone...


----------



## Chris R

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sorry. Something doesn't jive here.
> 
> In one thread she claims to be trying using RAW for the "first time".
> In the next thread she says "I shoot everything in RAW."
> Claims to have CS6, yet is looking for GIMP.
> Claims the kit lens is all she has.
> 
> 
> This is fascinating!



Also I tried my hardest to find any information about her studio/photography business but can't... You'd think that someone that claims to be a successful photographer would be very easily found via Google. Even doing a Google Image Search to find same/similar photographs as the ones she has posted come up with nothing. I guess it's possible that "Amanda Martin" is an alias but we'll never know.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

Chris R said:
			
		

> Also I tried my hardest to find any information about her studio/photography business but can't... You'd think that someone that claims to be a successful photographer would be very easily found via Google. Even doing a Google Image Search to find same/similar photographs as the ones she has posted come up with nothing. I guess it's possible that "Amanda Martin" is an alias but we'll never know.



http://www.amandamartinphotography.com

Would that be her?

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## sm4him

Chris R said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Something doesn't jive here.
> 
> In one thread she claims to be trying using RAW for the "first time".
> In the next thread she says "I shoot everything in RAW."
> Claims to have CS6, yet is looking for GIMP.
> Claims the kit lens is all she has.
> 
> 
> This is fascinating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I tried my hardest to find any information about her studio/photography business but can't... You'd think that someone that claims to be a successful photographer would be very easily found via Google. Even doing a Google Image Search to find same/similar photographs as the ones she has posted come up with nothing. I guess it's possible that "Amanda Martin" is an alias but we'll never know.
Click to expand...


Can't be sure, but I believe it's probably this: epic photo & design
She mentions that her husband has been doing photography for 16 years or some such, so it's probably HIS business. Even if I have the right website, there's no telling if any of those photos are actually ones she's taken.  Seems like she would have offered the link if any of them were hers.


----------



## sm4him

AaronLLockhart said:


> Chris R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I tried my hardest to find any information about her studio/photography business but can't... You'd think that someone that claims to be a successful photographer would be very easily found via Google. Even doing a Google Image Search to find same/similar photographs as the ones she has posted come up with nothing. I guess it's possible that "Amanda Martin" is an alias but we'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Martin Photography »
> 
> Would that be her?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S
Click to expand...


Didn't the OP say she was in Indiana? Or am I thinking of another thread? The Amanda Martin in your link is from Austin, TX.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

sm4him said:
			
		

> Didn't the OP say she was in Indiana? Or am I thinking of another thread? The Amanda Martin in your link is from Austin, TX.



You are right. As I recall, Evansville, Indiana.

Sent from my iPhone 4S


----------



## Robin Usagani

Everyone becomes a P.I. all of the sudden


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi

Typical, you say "I don't agree with you" and she responds "you have a small dick"


----------



## sm4him

sm4him said:


> AaronLLockhart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I tried my hardest to find any information about her studio/photography business but can't... You'd think that someone that claims to be a successful photographer would be very easily found via Google. Even doing a Google Image Search to find same/similar photographs as the ones she has posted come up with nothing. I guess it's possible that "Amanda Martin" is an alias but we'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Martin Photography »
> 
> Would that be her?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the OP say she was in Indiana? Or am I thinking of another thread? The Amanda Martin in your link is from Austin, TX.
Click to expand...


Yeah, here it is, from another thread:


amandamartin said:


> Angel Mounds is on the East Side, and actually right on the line with Newburgh.  I am from Evansville, also


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

sm4him said:


> Can't be sure, but I believe it's probably this: epic photo & design
> She mentions that her husband has been doing photography for 16 years or some such, so it's probably HIS business. Even if I have the right website, there's no telling if any of those photos are actually ones she's taken.  Seems like she would have offered the link if any of them were hers.



Well, she said "an image doesn't look polished without vignette", and EVERY image on that site has vignette...


----------



## sm4him

Schwettylens said:


> Everyone becomes a P.I. all of the sudden



LOL...Some of us have WAY too much time on our hands! 
I just get curious...and when I'm curious, I have to KNOW! 

Meanwhile...Oh, Look!! I have a JOB! I should probably go do that...


----------



## Infidel

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be sure, but I believe it's probably this: epic photo & design
> She mentions that her husband has been doing photography for 16 years or some such, so it's probably HIS business. Even if I have the right website, there's no telling if any of those photos are actually ones she's taken.  Seems like she would have offered the link if any of them were hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she said "an image doesn't look polished without vignette", and EVERY image on that site has vignette...
Click to expand...


Can't be sure, but exif on a small sample says d200 and 55mm focal length at f/3.5, which isn't entirely consistent with her gear. I don't think it's her.


----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be sure, but I believe it's probably this: epic photo & design
> She mentions that her husband has been doing photography for 16 years or some such, so it's probably HIS business. Even if I have the right website, there's no telling if any of those photos are actually ones she's taken.  Seems like she would have offered the link if any of them were hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she said "an image doesn't look polished without vignette", and EVERY image on that site has vignette...
Click to expand...



LOL, that's the first thing I noticed, too!  Also, it's called "EPIC photo and design" and she did seem to think her stuff was epically awesome!


----------



## sm4him

Infidel said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be sure, but I believe it's probably this: epic photo & design
> She mentions that her husband has been doing photography for 16 years or some such, so it's probably HIS business. Even if I have the right website, there's no telling if any of those photos are actually ones she's taken.  Seems like she would have offered the link if any of them were hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she said "an image doesn't look polished without vignette", and EVERY image on that site has vignette...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't be sure, but exif on a small sample says d200 and 55mm focal length at f/3.5, which isn't entirely consistent with her gear. I don't think it's her.
Click to expand...


Could be HIS gear, though.  Really no way to tell for sure, unless we find names on the website, or she comes back and tells us.  There's a blog attached to the main website, but I really DO have a job to get done, so I don't have the time or inclination to read a bunch of old blog posts looking for evidence, lol.


----------



## Chris R

sm4him said:


> Chris R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Something doesn't jive here.
> 
> In one thread she claims to be trying using RAW for the "first time".
> In the next thread she says "I shoot everything in RAW."
> Claims to have CS6, yet is looking for GIMP.
> Claims the kit lens is all she has.
> 
> 
> This is fascinating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I tried my hardest to find any information about her studio/photography business but can't... You'd think that someone that claims to be a successful photographer would be very easily found via Google. Even doing a Google Image Search to find same/similar photographs as the ones she has posted come up with nothing. I guess it's possible that "Amanda Martin" is an alias but we'll never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't be sure, but I believe it's probably this: epic photo & design
> She mentions that her husband has been doing photography for 16 years or some such, so it's probably HIS business. Even if I have the right website, there's no telling if any of those photos are actually ones she's taken.  Seems like she would have offered the link if any of them were hers.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I stumbled upon that during my search but couldn't find any real evidence that it's her or her husbands business... Epic Photo & Design LLC was registred by Jeffrey Seymore and is showing as "administratively dissolved" in Indiana.


----------



## Chris R

Well, I found her... And then immediately realized I was a creepy stalker.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I've been called a stalker by a member here.. trying not to repeat that


----------



## ghache

I have been called a stalker too


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> amandamartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I could too if I wanted to use a tripod or if I had super steady hands, which I do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me rephrase it.. I could take a sharp picture with 10 second shutter hand held while jumping up and down with flash.
Click to expand...



Please post a video "how to" of this.  I'm dying to see it.  Thanks!


----------

